# Dolly, Maltese is missing, Clarksville, GA



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Lost Dog
Maltese 
"Dolly"

she is not chipped, was wearing a collar (electronic doggie door type)
she is 5 years old and weighs 6 pounds

If found, please contact [email protected], 423-443-4082 or the owners:
Bill & Lois Calloway
706-754-2464
[email protected]
Clarkesville, GA 30523
6/16/2013

Somehow Dolly escaped her fenced in yard, she was just adopted on Saturday, and ran away on Sunday around 2:30pm. Please let everyone know! She is so little, doesn't know the area, or her family yet.......​


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying that she'll be found safe and sound! I would be worried sick!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks, we are just heartsick


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! I hope she is found! So sorry!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Praying real heard that little Molly will be found safe and sound. Even though we have a fenced in yard, neither Snuggles nor Chrissy are left out there by themselves and are always on their leashes..


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Praying for this Little One and The Owners. Things Happen when we least expect them. They Must Be a Wreck. Someone Please Find Her I Pray!!!!*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope you can share this on FB! As I am postitive that it can be circulated around. I pray that she is found safe and sound!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

praying she's found safe


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no, I hope she is found soon.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

no luck today, she is out there alone, and am certain very scared, not even a sighting. Please keep Dolly in prayer that she will be safe, and found soon!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope she is found soon and is safe in some home. Rescues worst nightmare. Too bad she wasn't microchipped.


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

Praying she is found.. 


<3 Bella & Daisy <3


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh no! Saying prayers for Dolly's safe return. I hope she is found soon.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

no word today, not aware of even a sighting.................


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear this  . I did a very active search for a Maltese not too long ago. The folks on SM were a tremendous help. Maybe if you can share with us what your search plan is, we can offer suggestions or alternatives that maybe has not been done yet.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Summergirl73 said:


> So sorry to hear this  . I did a very active search for a Maltese not too long ago. The folks on SM were a tremendous help. Maybe if you can share with us what your search plan is, we can offer suggestions or alternatives that maybe has not been done yet.


:goodpost::ThankYou:


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

We are hampered by the fact that SCMR doesn't have any presence in that area, everyone is hours away. The foster mom drove 2 hours on Monday to help search.

*we have let the local shelter know, 
*I contacted 17 rescues asking for help that are in the area (no response from anyone),
*let the local vets know, 
*put up flyers, 
*gave info to a local radio station for news broadcasts
*a local contractor/builder has a shepherd dog that he is going to try to do a search
*even contacted a person that communicates with dogs for input
*put an add on craigslist
*have put it on SCMR's facebook-the count shows it's reached over 21,000 people that are sharing
*I reached out to my retired phone company friends for help if anyone lives or knows anyone in that community
*a paid post on www.findtoto.com
*of course posting here on SM
*the community that they live in has a community emailing that was sent out, letting all the residents know
*a SCMR foster home has previous ex family that live there, so she reached out to them to let them know
*the foster mom that went there searched for hours, having to go home empty handed.

That is what I can think of so far, I may have forgotten something....

Thanks for any help/suggestions!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll be praying that Dolly is found soon safe and sound. Please don't give up hope. My next door neighbor rescued a maltipoo about two years ago. Shortly after getting her, the dog somehow got out of the house in the middle of a snow storm. We were all out there looking for this poor little girl, but she was a frightened little thing that didn't even know her name yet. We didn't find her that first night, but some kind hearted family found her in their back yard and took her in. Miracles do happen.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

maltese#1fan said:


> I'll be praying that Dolly is found soon safe and sound. Please don't give up hope. My next door neighbor rescued a maltipoo about two years ago. Shortly after getting her, the dog somehow got out of the house in the middle of a snow storm. We were all out there looking for this poor little girl, but she was a frightened little thing that didn't even know her name yet. We didn't find her that first night, but some kind hearted family found her in their back yard and took her in. Miracles do happen.


Thank you, we won't give up, she is just as precious as she can be, and want to find her safe and sound!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

we got her!!!! Dolly is safe and back home!! Prayers have been answered! A family found her today, and was finally able to catch her, they got home tonight around 9:30pm

 YAY!! HAPPY DANCE HAPPY DANCE ¸.•*""*•.¸ YAY!! SAFE!! YAY!! YAY!! HOORAY!! YIPPEE!! WOOOOHOOO!!! SAFE!!¸.•*""*•.¸ YAY!! HAPPY DANCE HAPPY DANCE ¸.•*""*•.¸ YAY!! HOORAY!! YIPPEE!! WOOOOHOOO!!! SAFE!! ¸.•*""*•.¸YAY!! HAPPY DANCE HAPPY DANCE ¸.•*""*•.¸
┼┼┼┼╔♫═╗╔╗┼┼┼┼┼┼┼╔╦╗┼┼┼┼┼
┼┼┼┼╚╗╔╝║║♫═╦╦╦═╗╠╣╚╗┼┼┼┼
┼┼┼┼╔╝╚╗♫╚╣║║║║╩╣║║╔╣┼┼┼┼
┼┼┼┼╚═♫╝╚═╩═╩♫╩═╝╚╩═╝┼┼┼┼.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG she must have been scared to death. I am glad this story had a happy ending. When I first read it, I didn't respond because it just upset me so much.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - Carley - that is THE best news. So happy for her. :wub::wub: Are they renaming her Houdina?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank goodness,I remember how Abbey's story had such a tragic ending. I'm so glad she's found and safe!!!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks all, we are so thrilled, we wanted to be positive, but the days were starting to click by, but it turned out well, is what counts!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I read the update on facebook--I'm so glad she's been found. Sorry for some of the harsh words said about lack of a microchip. A chip doesn't prevent a dog from running away! {{{}}} My Charlie Chihuahua got out shortly after I got him, too. I wondered if he was looking for his old home--which was several counties away! I couldn't catch the speed demon, but he came when called by a neighbor he had never met before!

Well, I hope Dolly proves to be well, and stays put! {{{{}}}}


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

mss said:


> I read the update on facebook--I'm so glad she's been found. Sorry for some of the harsh words said about lack of a microchip. A chip doesn't prevent a dog from running away! {{{}}} My Charlie Chihuahua got out shortly after I got him, too. I wondered if he was looking for his old home--which was several counties away! I couldn't catch the speed demon, but he came when called by a neighbor he had never met before!
> 
> Well, I hope Dolly proves to be well, and stays put! {{{{}}}}


Thanks, we will be sure to get her checked out to make sure she didn't get into anything. 

I am so very happy!!!! Will be able to sleep really good tonight!

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Wonderful news! We will all sleep better now that the precious angel is safe.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Yaaay!!!!! Happy Ending!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That is wonderful news! A few years ago an NMR rescue ran off just a few days post-adoption so I know how hard that is for everyone involved in the rescue effort. That, too had a happy ending, which is not always the case!

Hooray for everyone involved!!!!!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

I will never forget the thrill in the voice of the foster mom when she called me saying "she's safe"!!!! 

It is awesome to get up today to not have this worry, things could have turned out so differently, this time things are fine! We are so grateful.:aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Just read the update!! I'm thrilled that she was found!!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Hooray! That is great news.:aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Best news ever, I'm so happy she's found !!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh this is FABULOUS news!!!! So happy  !


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Wonderful news!!!! So happy she was found and is safe. She must have been so scared.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so glad that baby was found & is back where she should be.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is fantastic news!!! Phew thankgoodness for happy endings


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad she was found.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am so happy Dolly has been found ! That is such fantastic news !!!


----------

